# semi new to handguns looking for opinions



## twigzz88 (Apr 16, 2011)

hey guys and gals i'm brand new to the forum and im looking for some thoughts and opinions on my first bought revolver. A little background on my shooting experience. I am 22 years old currently and have grown up shooting long guns my whole life. A few years ago i was given a 22 revolver by my father which i must say im not very profiecient with at the moment. but im working on it. I'm now currently ont he market for a new higher caliber revolver and i am looking for opinions on two different guns. The first of which is the taurus tracker 357 in 4 inch barrel. I like the looks and feel of this gun and the fact i can run 38 special and 357 rounds through it. The second gun is the charter arms 44 special bulldog which is i beleive a 2.25 barrel.but here is my dilemma, im looking for something i can conceal and possibly harvest a deer or two until i feel i am comfortable and have the money to by another gun.i have foudn the clipdraw which seems like a viable option for CC. but im not sure if eaither one will fit my bill. what are your thoughts and opions, any and all including other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Instead of buying a cheap new gun, buy a carefully-used older gun. You'll get something much better than the choices you've mentioned.

2. Guns suitable for concealed carry are completely unsuitable for hunting. You can't do both well with the same gun. A hunting gun must provide long-range accuracy, as well as killing power. (Long _pistol_ range, that is-50 to 75 yards, at least.) A defensive weapon is for quick, decisive, short-range use.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I would much prefer a S & W over a Taurus. Unlike pistols, revolvers require extremely tight tolerances in manufacture in order to work well.

If you have ever examined the fit of the side plate to frame on a S & W revolver you would understand. These are hand-fitted and are probably fitted to tolerances of +/- 0.0002" or so. In some blued guns it is almost impossible to see the seam.

Compare that with the workmanship on a Charter Arms or a Taurus. 

Now the fit of the side plate does not affect the reliability of the weapon, but it shows the attention to the fit and detail of the weapon.

Timing in a revolver is very important. The cylinder has to be precisely aligned with the barrel at the point that the hammer strikes the firing pin. Any discrepancy will cause serious issues.

Whereas semi-autos can be produced with little or no hand fitting, revolvers cannot. Particularly, Taurus' reputation for quality has been riddled with bad results. I have not heard much about Charter Arms (but they don't seem to sell as many weapons either).

I agree with Steve that a good quality used weapon (S & W, Ruger, or Colt) would be preferable to a Taurus or a Charter Arms.

I personally might try a Charter Arms, but I would maintain a arm's distance from any Taurus.


----------



## twigzz88 (Apr 16, 2011)

i have actually been looking at the s&w revolvers and ruger revolvers. im hoping to stay with a four inch barrel and i cant seem to find a reasonably priced revolver..i know you tend to get what you pay for, but taurus seems to fit in my budget at the moment... i guess i keep looking for a couple weeks to see if i cant turn a ruger or S&w a little more affordable for me.


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

You better check your local hunting regulations on caliber and barrel length restrictions. I don't recommend a clip draw system, especially a "newcomer" to firearms.


----------



## twigzz88 (Apr 16, 2011)

caliber wise im prettysure im alright with a357barrel length im not sure on...why would you not suggest a clipdraw ?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Please don't even think about 'harvesting' deer with a 4" handgun, if you are still struggling with your accuracy using a .22...unless you mean, by the term 'harvesting,' shooting one at point blank range that is tied to a tree, or in a cage.

Although it is certainly possible to kill deer with about anything, it is not really very likely that you could make a one shot kill on one with any 4" barreled handgun, beyond about ten yards, and you owe the animal a humane death. 

For hunting deer, think long-barreled .44 magnum, from a rested position, at 25 yards...and that is after a lot of practice. Better still, spend $300-$400 for a good cheap rifle with a cheap scope and make a precision shot at a hundred yards or less. You do the deer a favor, by not making it suffer, and your fellow hunters will respect you.

There is no 'one gun' that is suitable for concealed carry and deer hunting.


----------



## twigzz88 (Apr 16, 2011)

believe me i onyl wish to do things humainly. i generally bowhunt, so i know the difference between right and wrong with shot placement etc. Im also not very good with the 22 revolver because it is barely.More often than not if i want to shoot soemthing i get my bow.ive put alot of years of time and practice into archery to get to the level that i am at today..i am more than willing to get myself to a higher level of accuracy with a pistol..


Bisley said:


> Please don't even think about 'harvesting' deer with a 4" handgun, if you are still struggling with your accuracy using a .22...unless you mean, by the term 'harvesting,' shooting one at point blank range that is tied to a tree, or in a cage.
> 
> Although it is certainly possible to kill deer with about anything, it is not really very likely that you could make a one shot kill on one with any 4" barreled handgun, beyond about ten yards, and you owe the animal a humane death.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bisley said:


> ...Although it is certainly possible to kill deer with about anything, it is not really very likely that you could make a one shot kill on one with any 4" barreled handgun...


Up here on Orcas Island, the deer are so tame that the preferred hunting method involves an apple and a hammer. :smt083

Jean and I will be away from this Saturday, April 23, through May 9th. We'll be visiting our granddaughter and attending a family reunion. See you all again on May 10th.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The deer are not that tame where I live.

I was driving home and it was dark this winter. I hit the garage door remote before I drove onto my driveway. What I could not see was that there were four deer crossing my driveway at that time. One deer became alarmed and ran into my garage. It is a two car garage and my new car was sitting there. My headlights froze him in the garage.

So I jumped out and went into attack mode. I grabbed the sonovabitch by the head and got him in a full nelson. I yelled "You give? You give?" He tapped out and I let him go. :mrgreen:

(The first paragraph is entirely try; the second one might contain some hyperbole.)

Post Script: What actually happened is that the deer ran into the garage as I got out of the car. My fear was that the deer would go to the rear deck and jump over the railing which would lead to a 50 to 60 foot drop. I didn't want a deer dying in my back yard. I went into the house through the front door and entered the garage from the deck. The deer then ran out of the garage through the garage door. Though we might be mortal enemies, in this instance we both had the identical goal.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, up here it's called "The Great Orcas Island Deer Plague." And they eat everything. Everything!
But most of the people who live here are originally from California.

"Now they're even into my rhododendrons," one of our matrons was heard to exclaim, leaving a Garden Club meeting at our theater, where I volunteer.
"OK," I said, "I'll go home and get my rifle. I'll take care of it for you."
"Oh, no!" she replied, aghast. "Oh, please don't kill Bambi!"




Jean and I will be away, visiting our granddaughter and attending a family reunion, from this Saturday, April 23rd, through May 9th. I'll see all of you again on May 10th.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I believe you answered one of you questions yourself when you said you like the feel of a certain pistol. I myself wont even consider a pistol is it feels wrong for me, not a bad pistol just not for me. If you don't like it you won't shoot it or carry it. Hope this helps. I won't use a pistol for hunting unless that coyote run's into me.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Steve M1911A1

I agree with what Steve said in his 1st post.

:smt1099


----------



## chp1911 (Apr 17, 2011)

I would suggest that you look at a Ruger Gp100 in .357 Magnum w/ A six inch barrel for deer at ranges out to about 40 yards. It is a well made gun and is very accurate. it has a one piece frame that is much stronger than traditional frames with a side plate. JMHO.


----------

